# 4003G with DRO crossslide lock



## Driveslayer45 (Jul 26, 2020)

Good afternoon.

I have a 4003g that i've installed a DRO on, the scale on the crossslide covers the lock screw making it inoperable.  has anyone overcome this, or how are others handling the DRO scale on these lathes?

Thank you


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 26, 2020)

This is what I did to overcome that problem. I used the original hole where the horizontal screw was. Then drilled a vertical hole that was inline with the original lock hole. I made a thumb knob that has a ball end on it and also made a brass lock pc with A ball on one end. These pcs need to be carefully measured so engagement of the lock engages and disengages properly. Then just put a setscrew of proper length to cover original lock hole. What happens is when you tighten the knob it pushes down and moves the horizontal pc via the balled ends. This was my first attempt used to get the proper lengths



That’s how I came up with translating the motion from vertical to horizontal movement by the circumference of the balls. Here’s some picks to better understand the motion. Design works flawless and holds very well. Quarter turn to lock/unlock cross slide.


----------



## Driveslayer45 (Jul 26, 2020)

That is perfect, I was thinking of doing a similar thing but wasn't sure how it would work.  Thank you for the great reply and the pictures


----------



## mksj (Jul 26, 2020)

You can also put one on the other side very easily and also removable if you want to use the follow rest. Others have put a spacer between the cross slide and the scale.








						ERL-1340 Cross Slide Lock for DRO Equipped Lathes
					

Often when doing tight tolerance work one needs to lock the cross slide to get consistent diameters along the length of the cut. My ERL-1340 was fairly tight when new, but over time I did noticed slight shifts in the cross slide position from my original setting.  I am using glass scales, and I...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Splat (Jul 26, 2020)

I used spacer blocks at each end of my X scale. This gave me room to get a wrench onto the lock to engage/disengage it. Bob did the same, as can be seen here.


----------



## macardoso (Jul 27, 2020)

See Post #60 from my project log for the lathe. I lifted the scale off the cross slide by 1/4" and fit a custom lock screw in there.









						Enco 12x36 Lathe Rebuild (Picture Heavy!)
					

Chapter 4: Man this thing is dirty  So now that the lathe was in the garage the fun could begin. Each night after work and cooking dinner, I would venture out with a headlamp and plastic tub to strip parts from the machine and carry them down the basement. I could only stand the cold for so...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

